# Blue Mountain Ski Area - The Photo Tour



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2009)

I remember someone commenting on my Blue TR that they always wondered what the place looked like, so I decided to make a photo tour of Blue.  I’ll go left to right across the trail map.  Some trails I didn’t ski, so I’ll just have lift pictures.  All the photos were not shot on the same day, or in the same order.   Anyway, I hope you enjoy this.

*Trail Map






* *Paradise

































Under Construction









* * Dream Weaver
























*


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2009)

A Lift – Comet Quad





























Razor’s Edge

















Challenge

















Falls





B Lift – Challenge Express


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2009)

*Sidewinder Park





















Lower Sidewinder









Tut’s Lane from Challenge Express





Tut's Lane from Main Street Chair





Lazy Mile

























Connector








*


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2009)

*Switchback*





































*Main Street*


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2009)

*Crossing




The Chute





Midway










C Lift – Main Street Chair

























Come Around Park









Raceway


















E Lift – Vista Chair












*


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2009)

*Vista













Burma Road









































Ski Patrol




*


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2009)

*Summit Lodge





360 View off the Main Street Chair #1




360 View off the Main Street Chair #2 (Notice the guy looking at the map )





View between Comet Quad and Challenge Express





View from the top of Razor's Edge





View from parking lot
*


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the  travelogue Rooter !!  Looks like a fun place to turn 'em loose 

the Bra and panty tree adds some panache


----------



## carbonXshell (Mar 7, 2009)

and I thought I posted a lot of pictures... Mad Props to you RootDKJ 

Nice TR


----------



## carbonXshell (Mar 7, 2009)

you need a "not 56k friendly" in the title too


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 7, 2009)

carbonXshell said:


> you need a "not 56k friendly" in the title too


No way...everyone needs a broadband connection.8)


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

This thread cooled me off!!!!!


----------



## Greg (May 4, 2009)

Pretty interesting. Looks like a lot of very open trails at the "true mountain", good for getting mad steezy speed, I guess.  Also impressive is the snowmaking. Seems like a fair amount of skiable acreage.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 5, 2009)

impressive tour!  thanks.  i have a pretty good feel for the place.  switchback looks like a nice blue.

the snowmaking budget must be insane.


----------



## Glenn (May 5, 2009)

That's a great tour Root! Good job!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 5, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> impressive tour!  thanks.  i have a pretty good feel for the place.  switchback looks like a nice blue.
> 
> the snowmaking budget must be insane.



They can be 100% open including tubing with a week of around the clock snowmaking..most of the runs at Blue are pretty wide by northeast standards which is good since the mountain does 300,000+ skier visits annually..

Still tough to beat 1,000+ vert with two high speed lifts 17 miles away..


----------



## RootDKJ (May 5, 2009)

Thanks guys.  See ya down at Blue next season :smash:


----------



## tarponhead (May 5, 2009)

Root,

Give me a shout next season. Me and my two boys already have our blue season pass the 09/10 season.
Greg


----------



## RootDKJ (May 5, 2009)

tarponhead said:


> Root,
> 
> Give me a shout next season. Me and my two boys already have our blue season pass the 09/10 season.
> Greg


Will do.


----------

